
Malware researcher Dancho Danchev gone missing since August - AndrewWarner
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/we-need-help-with-the-strange-disappearance-of-dancho-danchev/7897
======
updog
The ICC color profile in the PNG has a copyright string of Apple 2011. If he
took them mid-last year, this doesn't make a ton of sense.

Perhaps someone at ZDNet re-saved them. If that is the case, they should
release the originals.

~~~
cag_ii
The article makes it sound to me like the original letter/photos were actual
printer/paper, not digital.

------
madmaze
This is worrisome, I am curious whether publicizing his case may make matters
worse than better. I would also be curious to see if someone would manage to
contact relatives or friends in the area,

------
aquarin
It is quite common view of halogen lights wiring here (Bulgaria). I have the
same in my bathroom. First photo is standard transformer and second photo is a
job done by some electrician not doing his job well. I do not see anything
suspicious. And yes, we are EU and NATO members. Most USA citizens visiting
here happily spend they time and really enjoying the visit. Without more
information what was the case with Dancho Danchev (Данчо Данчев) it is nothing
more then paranoia.

~~~
A1kmm
Have you got one of those transformers too? Is the black double insulated side
supposed to be the low voltage or the high voltage side of the transformer?

------
mitko
In Bulgaria there is a list of people declared for national investigation
(обявени за национално издирване). In this list there are people who need to
be arrested, who need to be a witness in a case or who are missing(i.e. they
are kidnapped or disapeared). If Dancho is truly missing since September then
he should be on that list.

I tried to search for this list online but I couldn't find it (maybe it is not
available yet). The article doesn't say anything about the official situation.
It will be great if anyone can provide some official information.

------
wang-chung
A simple explanation of the transformer/wires is that he could be documenting
an attempt to electrocute him.

~~~
redthrowaway
Or, more likely, kill him in a fire that looked accidental.

------
EastSmith
According to Dnevnik.bg
([http://www.dnevnik.bg/tehnologii/2011/01/17/1026425_ekspertu...](http://www.dnevnik.bg/tehnologii/2011/01/17/1026425_ekspertut_po_it_sigurnost_dancho_danchev_e_nastanen_v/)):

Dancho Danchev, an expert on cybersecurity, is placed in a psychiatric
hospital in Bulgaria. The information was confirmed by two sources of
"Dnevnik", although the hospital refused to comment.

[...]

[...]

[...] according to reliable source of Dnevnik he was placed in a Bulgarian
psychiatric hospital since December 11.

------
jimrandomh
Both of the images are large PNG files, which leaves lots of room for
steganographic data. Given that they're meaningless if interpreted literally
(but seem to vaguely hint at meaning, which makes them good as red herrings),
that seems like the most likely interpretation.

So the question is, who has the key? It seems like if anyone has it, Ryan
Naraine should. But if he did, his post would be quite different.

------
nitrogen
The electronic transformer looks like it could be used for low-voltage
lighting. The wires look like they're running into mini LED or halogen lights.

~~~
madmaze
I suspect that means someone is supposed to find that transformer. Presumably
there may be something of interest with/in/near it. Its easy to hide a microSD

~~~
cag_ii
Presumably? If these photos were taken for proof/evidence they just don't cut
it, especially coming from a security specialist/professional.

... Or, they could just be a photos of a shoddy light fixture installation.

~~~
ZoFreX
They ARE photos of a shoddy light fixture installation... that is, unless
government spying devices are dimmable!

The full text of the image once rotated reads:

ELECTRONIC TRANSFORMER MODEL: TE-60

(20-60W) PRI: 220-240V, 50Hz, CosΦ=0,99 SEC: 11,6V, max. 4.9A Ta: max. 50°C,
Tc: max. 85°C

GTV (R)

Dimmable EMC Approved Surge Protection Overload Protection Short Circuit
Protection

Symbols: CE, double insulated, don't throw away, and some I don't know.

I can't find it on Google, though.

~~~
cag_ii
That is very obviously what the photos appear to be. The discussion here is
about whether, as the article claims, there is something else evident/hidden
in these photographs.

~~~
jonah
From what's visible in the second photo, things look fairly legit (albeit
shoddy) if the power feed is coming through the wall at the center of the
image and the transformer is on the left below the ledge and the wires to/from
it are going down through the hole and the wires heading out of the frame to
the left are simply a splice between the feed line and the leads on the
transformer.

Now if he cracked open the transformer and found a transmitter hidden inside -
then it might get interesting...

------
LordLandon
Why is “current situation in my bathroom” in quotes like that?

------
uptown
If "several" photographs were attached to his pleas for help, why did they
elect to only include two of them?

------
runjake
I don't mean to insult Mr. Danchev, but let's not dismiss the most obvious
answer: He may be having psychological issues or otherwise be pulling some
shenanigans.

There's no evidence to suggest otherwise at this point in time. The pictures
don't suggest anything to me and he's perfectly capable of not answering the
phone, email, or instant messages.

I hope he is ok, both physically and mentally.

~~~
runjake
If you're going to downvote me into oblivion at least counter my points with
facts. What does the real evidence show here?

